# The Toughest Thing



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been dealing with the intial stage of the divorce process the last 30 days. WIfe gave me the whole "I love you, but don't love you" line. I have two children 8 & 5. The toughest thing about this is not seeing my children every day. Today is day 5 of not seeing them. I see them usually 2 days a week. I get to see them tomorrow. I talk them in the morning and evening; but it's killing me. I just got done talking with my son, then as soon as I got off the phone I broke down.

This is killing me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why did you leave if SHE is the one wanting the divorce?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

She does an in home daycare business as her means of income, I left so that she could continue her business. Taking the high road has led to so much pain.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

Why does her running the day care necessitate you living elsewhere? Obviously that wasn't the case before she asked for a divorce.
The horse may already be out of the barn, but outside of a court order, there was no reason you had to leave. 
If she found the circumstances uncomfortable, you could have pointed her to a couch and told her to enjoy her new sleeping arrangements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Move back. Its your right. A judge could see you leaving as abandonment and side w her re: marital property in the divorce. Don't rolll over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TOo many posts, man. I can't keep up.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya he does have a lot of threads. But so did you TG when you first came to TAM. Lol. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> TOo many posts, man. I can't keep up.


:iagree::iagree:


----------

